# God Works In Mysterious Ways



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I just read about a 17th. century seaman whose ship sunk in a violent storm. The seaman washed up on an island without any other human. After gathering up the ship's articles that washed up, he built a shack to live in. After many months alone, he was out gathering food and when he returned his shack was on fire. He looked to Heaven and asked God "why?". Several hours later a ship appeared and took him off the island. The Captain said "if it hadn't been for your signal fire we would never have seen your island". 
God does work in mysterious ways! Sometimes what we think is a great tragedy works out to be our greatest blessing.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow! That gave me chills to even think about how that guy must have felt.

God does work in mysterious ways! Awesome ways, at that!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for that beautiful and inspiring story, Honey.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Definitely encouraging! Thanx.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the story. He's always taken care of me...


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

God never closes a door that He doesn't open a window.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

That story makes me think of Romans 8:25...And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

seawings said:


> God never closes a door that He doesn't open a window.


Bingo. there are soo many more stories that need to be told. And even more that need to be descripteted......

(yes, new word)


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Flynm said:


> Bingo. there are soo many more stories that need to be told. And even more that need to be descripteted......
> 
> (yes, new word)


All of these done by the grace of Mr&KrsB...

BTW, If you don't know, you should.....

well, the Entire Gulf Coast!!!!

lol, I guess I'm blushing... (dangint)

we will all be here soon!!!!

7/15! That's what it's all about!


----------

